# slotted or oem



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

Hit the search.. heard nothing but bad things about x-drilled.. warping shattering cracking issues.. Not something I want to be dealing with for my daily driver.. are the ECS slotted rotors worth the extra 10 bucks over the stock OEMs? Need to get these ordered hopefully by tonight or first thing in the AM.. trying to get this done as a weekend project..








Chris


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (Johnny Blaze)*

Go with OEM and spend the extra $10 (or $20 for two) on better pads.
Just my opinion.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (Racer_X)*

Spend the few extra bucks and get Cadmium platting. All our rotor cores are manufactured by either Brembo or ATE.








Buy online @ ECSTuning.com] 
Hawk Pads will be available later this afternoon. All orders received before 3:00 ship same day. Next day air is available.



[Modified by [email protected], 11:53 PM 3-4-2003]


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: slotted or oem ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Spend the few extra bucks and get Cadmium platting. [HR][/HR]​What makes this necessary?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (MikeBlaze)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Spend the few extra bucks and get Cadmium platting. 
What makes this necessary?[HR][/HR]​Not necessary .... just desirable if you don't want to look at rust. Not worth the extra $$$ for me ....


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: slotted or oem (f1forkvr6)*

does the slotted rotor really give me better braking over the stock.. this is a daily driver.. so I dont want to be dealing with stress cracks and all that stuff..


----------



## caboydman (Aug 7, 1999)

*Re: slotted or oem (Johnny Blaze)*

the slots "clean" the brake pads surface and also allow the gases a way to vent.


----------



## Terbonium (Jun 29, 2000)

*Re: slotted or oem (caboydman)*

Slotting will not cause rotor cracking. Like mentioned above, it helps clean the pad and provides venting for any gas that may be produced by the pad. (most street pads do not gas, however some more aggressive pads may)


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: slotted or oem (Johnny Blaze)*

quote:[HR][/HR]does the slotted rotor really give me better braking over the stock.. [HR][/HR]​Probably not enough to notice on a street car given same pads, lines, fluid, etc...


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (Terbonium)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Slotting will not cause rotor cracking. Like mentioned above, it helps clean the pad and provides venting for any gas that may be produced by the pad. (most street pads do not gas, however some more aggressive pads may)[HR][/HR]​A few things here.
First, slots are stress raisers. Slots that go all the way to the edge of the rotor are even bigger stress raisers. Holes are bigger stress raisers still. Any rotor can crack under extreme use. Even stock rotors can form stress cracks under extreme use like racing or track days. Rotors with slots are more likely to crack than stock rotors, but less likely to crack than drilled rotors. 
Second, most street pads outgas horribly (and fade horribly) under extreme use. Most racing pads outgas much less under extreme use, but they still may outgas some and can fade some with extreme abuse.
Finally, many cross drilled and/or slotted rotors are cosmetic only. In order for the slots or holes to do any good at all, they have to be properly designed. Many of the slotted and most of the drilled rotors I've seen are really questionable in the design of the slots and drilling. Most will probably actually increase your stopping distance over stock rotors and they might cause other problems, including potentially wierd pad wear problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (Racer_X)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
First, slots are stress raisers. Slots that go all the way to the edge of the rotor are even bigger stress raisers. Holes are bigger stress raisers still. Any rotor can crack under extreme use. Even stock rotors can form stress cracks under extreme use like racing or track days. Rotors with slots are more likely to crack than stock rotors, but less likely to crack than drilled rotors. 
Second, most street pads outgas horribly (and fade horribly) under extreme use. Most racing pads outgas much less under extreme use, but they still may outgas some and can fade some with extreme abuse.
Finally, many cross drilled and/or slotted rotors are cosmetic only. In order for the slots or holes to do any good at all, they have to be properly designed. Many of the slotted and most of the drilled rotors I've seen are really questionable in the design of the slots and drilling. Most will probably actually increase your stopping distance over stock rotors and they might cause other problems, including potentially weird pad wear problems.[HR][/HR]​Having spoken with engineers at TMD friction and Wellman I would think that if you are using a street pad that gases you've done your pad shopping at AutoZone. Most high quality pads will not outgas if operated within their designed temperature range. Exceed that and you've chosen the wrong pad.
Yes, rotors will crack. Cutting into the rotor does focus thermal stress, as does using a vented rotor over a solid rotor. However, gains from a vented over solid and slotted vs. non-slotted rotor are highly beneficial.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem ([email protected])*

So Paul, I totally agree with spending the cash for the cadmiun plating.....I hate my rotors when they rust since you can clearly see them through my rims.....
I'm hearing this speculation about stress on OEM vs slotted. I'm shopping to upgrade my brakes up front cause the rotors are cheap and rust like crazy, the pads (Autozone







) didn't stop as good as the old ones and get brake fade when its hot out (Phoenix, aka the desert) or if there's heavy traffic. My question is will i get better use from the slotted rotor to reduce brake fade or should I just stick with the solid and get better pads???


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (MEDEL514)*

Going from crummy pads to good pads will improve your brakes much more than adding slots. That said, I do use the ATE Powerdisc (atom shaped slots), because they are quality rotors that aren't much more expensive than OE non-slotted rotors. I do think they keep the pad surface "fresh", but perhaps at the cost of accelerated wear. Both of these characterisitcs are so minor that I cannot say I "feel" or notice a difference. Good pads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*edit for spelling


[Modified by f1forkvr6, 7:13 AM 3-21-2003]


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (f1forkvr6)*

Do your ATE PowerDisc's rust? I heard they do from here.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: slotted or oem ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Having spoken with engineers at TMD friction and Wellman I would think that if you are using a street pad that gases you've done your pad shopping at AutoZone. Most high quality pads will not outgas if operated within their designed temperature range. Exceed that and you've chosen the wrong pad.
Yes, rotors will crack. Cutting into the rotor does focus thermal stress, as does using a vented rotor over a solid rotor. However, gains from a vented over solid and slotted vs. non-slotted rotor are highly beneficial.
[HR][/HR]​So if the correct pads don't outgas, why do you sell/recommend slotted and/or drilled rotors?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (MEDEL514)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do your ATE PowerDisc's rust? I heard they do from here.[HR][/HR]​All non-cad plated rotors rust. The rotors VW puts on at the factory rust. No harm, no foul. It doesn't bother me enough to justify the extra $$$ to pay for cad-plating.


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (f1forkvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]All non-cad plated rotors rust. The rotors VW puts on at the factory rust. No harm, no foul. It doesn't bother me enough to justify the extra $$$ to pay for cad-plating.[HR][/HR]​Also, cad plated rotors should not be used on a car that is driven hard (either on the track, or hard, "spirited driving") unless the rotors are turned first to remove the plating from the friction surface. The plating will wear away from the friction surface in normal use, but in extreme use, the rotors will throw showers of sparks and bits of molten metal from the plating. 
*Never mix cad plated rotors with magnesium alloy wheels* and hard driving on the track. The results can be one of the most awesome and amazingly bright and hot fires you can imagine.
Even if you turn the plating off the friction surface, the plating in the air passages and on the center will prevent some rust. Obviously the exposed cast iron surface of the rotor can develop surface rust after the plating is removed or worn away from that surface.


----------



## #1BORA (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (Racer_X)*

I had zimmerman x-drilled rotors and they warped, so i went back to stock and alot less rust and i like them better, put the mintek red box pads and they squeel, and grind, well tried squeel stop and everything, put different rotor same thing, went back to stock with my stock pads, same squeeling, I give up. I know have the stock with minteks, still same problem, yes i cleaned my brakes, yes i put the squeel napa stuff, etc. etc. Any suggestion, would another kind of pad stop this..


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (#1BORA)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would another kind of pad stop this..














[HR][/HR]​Possibly ... some pads just don't fit correctly -- ran Ferodo's (carbon metalic) with no squeal ... currently running Porterfield R4S (a better pad IMHO, carbon kevlar) with very, very slight squeal under LIGHT braking. Also, make sure you're clips are in good shape.


----------



## #1BORA (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (f1forkvr6)*

everyone keeps telling me about those porterfield R4S but where do you get them, and how bad are they on brake dust, compared to mintek, would you recommend the Ferrodo, or does it produce toooo much brake dust, bare in mind i am sticking with stock rotors. thanx...


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: slotted or oem (#1BORA)*

quote:[HR][/HR]everyone keeps telling me about those porterfield R4S but where do you get them, and how bad are they on brake dust, compared to mintek, would you recommend the Ferrodo, or does it produce toooo much brake dust, bare in mind i am sticking with stock rotors. thanx...[HR][/HR]​http://www.porterfield-brakes.com (suposedly less dust, and greater wear than OEM ... I had Mintex redbox for such a short time - didn't like them - that I cannot compare dust levels between the two)
http://www.srsvw.com also sells porterfield pads
Ferodo = DUSTY but awesome performance http://www.parts4vws.com is a good source for the Ferodos (backordered I think)


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: slotted or oem ([email protected])*

yeah non coated actually been used and one coated brand spanking new compare apples to apples


----------

